# Christopher Thomas Knight



## Hippy Titus (Sep 4, 2014)

http://www.gq.com/news-politics/newsmakers/201409/the-last-true-hermit it is 5 pages so I didn't copy and paste the article


----------



## Kye (Sep 5, 2014)

That was a great read. I feel sorry for him that he can't go back to the place where he felt at home...


----------



## Tude (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah I've been following some different write ups on this. A true hermit.


----------



## Landon (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm glad the judge felt a little sympathy and only sentenced him to 7 months, most of which he had already served. I bet he will disappear into the woods again someday.


----------

